# Gospel sharing



## jogri17 (Jul 30, 2009)

Today I had two witnessing encounters. Well one with 2 persons. I was sitting alone in a coffee shop here in Québec and two guys sit down next to me. I was just continuing ot type a long paper to a friend why I think X about a certain subject and I was wearing my usual french ____ and a cup of coffee. Well the guy asks me if I was a professional writter (lol!) in french and I responded in my horrible anglophone accent no I am just a student here. And then he naturally switched to english after hearing my accent (I would have prefered french for the practice!). Well he asked me some questions and I did the same and eventually he asked me what I wanted to do with my life (we're both just using both languages randomly for the fun of it because when you learn a second language you wanna show it off as much as u can... human nature eh) and I responded I want to preach Jesus Christ to the day I can in the province of Québec. Then I asked if they had any spiritual beliefs and they were muslim! One was very post modern and said well '' it works fo rme'' and '' i feel'' and i just did the simple but who is right remark. And once it was established we both believe in absolute truth and tollerance it fun. I gave one a new testamentin french and the other a gospel of john and a gospel tract (with info on it containing my church's address; aomin.org; and my e-mail if he had questions) and he gave me his phone number and a website to check out. I am looking forward to looking at the info he gave me and calling him up and hopefully starting a bible study with them. pleae pray for them and future opportunities


----------



## Rogerant (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## TaylorOtwell (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Berean (Jul 30, 2009)




----------

